# 2 Christmas'



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Top one in '72. ('63 model)

Bottom one this year. Thanks Dad. Love you man!


----------



## bear claw (Jan 4, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes sir! Top one is a 100 yard nail driver (if I hadn't lost the rear sight 35 yrs ago). Anybody that can I.D. it? I'll give a hint. Mail order. 

The Mark ii I haven't shot yet and it's never been shot. 50 yr anniversary.


----------



## pavogrande (Jan 6, 2017)

Hy Hunter?   ---  2nd guess Herters


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 14, 2017)

pavogrande said:


> Hy Hunter?   ---  2nd guess Herters



Yep. Herter's. Made in West Germany. If any body knows where I can get a dovetail sight for it I would appreciate it. I've been looking for over thirty years for one.


----------



## Beretta682 (Jan 16, 2017)

Part # 27.$5.65
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/Herters-33291/SA22-36523.htm?page=2


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Beretta682 said:


> Part # 27.$5.65
> https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/Herters-33291/SA22-36523.htm?page=2



Thank you so much 

I'm going to get it outfitted and hopefully get my Dad to the range with them. He has never shot either of them. Thank you. 

I noticed the cylinders are $85. The gun sold for $25


----------

